# Brux Lodge, Aberdeen-shire



## lost (Dec 21, 2008)

Brux Lodge sits in rural Aberdeen-shire between Kildrummy and Alford
I struck it at the wrong time as there was a hunt on - so forgive the slightly crummy photos. Gunshots and highly-strung toffs bobbing about weren't the best for nerves!






There is an unusual 'caution' notice at the front door - telling you to take care, rather than not go in at all!






The house is a bit older than this, I think this must be from the demolished extension






Very '60s wood-burner surround






Twisting staircase






Tipples






Completely destroyed piano. Someone had been setting fires in this room






Junk mail isn't a modern thing - hitherto unopened Persil promotion from the 1960s






This room is strewn with all kinds of stuff like this, including personal correspondence to the last owner (who has an interesting back story you can read about here). Sadly the rest of the house is pretty stripped out and fairly dangerous in places






I found these beehive frames upstairs which tie in with...






...this, which I thought was an outdoor lavvy.

Here are some more links relating to Elizabeth/Ewan Forbes-Sempill

http://www.firstfoot.com/Great Scot/elizabthsempill.htm

http://www.pfc.org.uk/node/390

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4156/is_20001022/ai_n13955079


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 21, 2008)

Fabulous find, lost. Gorgeous house.
Unusual beehive too...love that and the old honeycombs.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 21, 2008)

HAHA. I was one of the "toffs".


----------



## lost (Dec 21, 2008)

You were?

I can't take credit for the find, it was Alir147 who originally found the place


----------



## escortmad79 (Dec 21, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> HAHA. I was one of the "toffs".



What ho! Tally ho! Pip-pip!


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 21, 2008)

Only there in spirit. 

Or should that be spirits?  

Only there for support anyhoo. 

"Toff" is not a word that would spring readily to the minds of anyone who knows me.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 21, 2008)

Lovely house! There seem to be loads of these houses left abandoned up there - lucky sods!

Really liking the "snakey" staircase - it would be fun to do that whilst drunk on all those spirits. I would have freaked at those hive cases - softy eh?
I want that wood burner in my house. 

Excellent find this.


----------



## Looloo (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow what an excellent find - loving the bottles, and the pic of the sheet music; shame about the piano


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 21, 2008)

Looloo said:


> Wow what an excellent find - loving the bottles, and the pic of the sheet music; shame about the piano




Never mind that... I'm just disgusted how anyone would have the gall to charge 7 and a half new pence for a giant box of Persil.

Hang on, there's a coupon for nearly 2 new pence off. Phew.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 21, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Hang on, there's a coupon for nearly 2 new pence off. Phew.



 Better get in there and collect it. Can't let that go to waste!


----------



## Gorecki (Dec 22, 2008)

yeyyy you went!!
I went with a rather drunken vladimir who fell through the floor in the room of treasure :/


----------



## lost (Dec 22, 2008)

It was him who drank all the wine in the under-stair cubby?
Parts of it are indeed a bit rotten, any idea how long it's been disused?
Bit strange that there is still a sign for it at the end of the road.


----------



## wolfism (Dec 22, 2008)

Interesting … but I think the outside lavvy is possibly a game larder.


----------



## Cuban B. (Dec 23, 2008)

Quite a bonnie wee place.


----------



## alimac (Jan 8, 2009)

thats good off you !!! toffs bobbing arounds , very good, i like it sean as we(the keeper and beaters so scruff bags like yourself) drove past you on our return to have lunch, there was no gun shots any where near you, and the so called toffs were having lunch a mile away so there goes your lame excuses for your poor photos!!!!!

its good to know you have openly admitted on a public forum that you have entered a building with out permission of the owner, very wise..... now we shall wait and see what my boss and the police have to say about your little ventures!!!!! you say that it had a sign saying caution but nothing about not entering< well post you address up here and il come around to your property and have a nose about..

hope your happily awaiting that knock at the door


----------



## Amiee (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow that looks like it would of been a really nice place in its day!


----------



## foz101 (Jan 8, 2009)

alimac said:


> its good to know you have openly admitted on a public forum that you have entered a building with out permission of the owner, very wise..... now we shall wait and see what my boss and the police have to say about your little ventures!!!!!



Please, do tell us what the police have to say. I'm sure they'll have forensics secure the place immediately until this dastardly culprit is caught


----------



## zimbob (Jan 8, 2009)

foz101 said:


> this dastardly culprit




Ah, you've met him too


----------



## Gorecki (Jan 8, 2009)

Some of my photos from when I went :: No gunshots about


----------



## lost (Jan 8, 2009)

alimac said:


> thats good off you !!! toffs bobbing arounds , very good, i like it sean as we(the keeper and beaters so scruff bags like yourself) drove past you on our return to have lunch, there was no gun shots any where near you, and the so called toffs were having lunch a mile away so there goes your lame excuses for your poor photos!!!!!
> 
> its good to know you have openly admitted on a public forum that you have entered a building with out permission of the owner, very wise..... now we shall wait and see what my boss and the police have to say about your little ventures!!!!! you say that it had a sign saying caution but nothing about not entering< well post you address up here and il come around to your property and have a nose about..
> 
> hope your happily awaiting that knock at the door



Glad there's no bitterness...
Feel free to have a nose around my place. I'll leave the door open, eh?


----------



## alimac (Jan 8, 2009)

well like to see you get in now, lol , so come on then answer me two things..

1 why make up the crap about guns and toffs, when all you saw was beaters returning to the bothie ??

2 why didnt you just come and ask, here lies my reason for bitterness!!! all you have done now is spoil any one elses chances of taking a look..


----------



## lost (Jan 8, 2009)

1. Because I heard gunshots nearby... feel free to call me on the 'toffs' thing though. I was being a bit prejudiced there.
2. Unfortunately not everybody is open-minded about what we do, which is why I sneak, or, _walk_ into a lot of vacant/derelict/abandoned places


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 8, 2009)

Alimac, as a new member to this forum i would appreciate it if you could be a bit more tactful in your dig at our user 'Lost', especially as it would seem you've joined just to have a go at him (With no previous posts). 

We on Derelict Places do appreciate any concern that an owner has for their property, and will co-operate where necessary if a criminal act has been commited - but i understand in this instance, 'Lost' can only accused of being 'nosy' at worst.

thanks very much.


----------



## alimac (Jan 8, 2009)

not having a go really, just didnt like his discription of his reasons for poor pics,its like he him self said, there are too many narrow minded views towards shooting, like wise to folk curiosity to old buildings, i just defended my corner..

and a few answers for you all.. yes it is a larder... and it aint been habited for 39 years


----------



## Gorecki (Jan 9, 2009)

alimac said:


> and a few answers for you all.. yes it is a larder... and it aint been habited for 39 years



There is sooo much history to this house, do you know if there are any plans for it? 
I hate to see all those letters, etc just get trashed. I can come over one day and help rescue things if you like! 

Laura =]


----------



## lost (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry for jumping to conclusions, and sorry for being overdramatic - but I did hear voices and gunshots nearby. It would be great to hear some more history about the place from someone local who knows it a lot better than us.


----------



## DJhooker (Jan 25, 2009)

looks really nice on the outside, shame half of it is being held up!


----------



## c.bolland (Jun 16, 2009)

im pretty knew to this... just started getting into it as im studying pphotography.

i took a trip up here recently. 

really nice house though.. even if i was pretty spooked.. 







www.flickr.com/photos/cbolland


----------



## lost (Jun 16, 2009)

Get any more photos?
It is pretty perilous in there.


----------



## c.bolland (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah i got a few just sorta been browsing them i'll get some up..


----------



## Alir147 (Jun 16, 2009)

you're not AM's girlfriend are you?  i live just out the road from alford, and know someone who's girlfriend from alford, has been taking photos in that area recently of old houses!


----------



## c.bolland (Jun 16, 2009)

sorry im not :/ it would be hard to be anyones girlfriend being male and all :/ 

i live just outside alford too...


----------



## Alir147 (Jun 16, 2009)

c.bolland said:


> sorry im not :/ it would be hard to be anyones girlfriend being male and all :/
> 
> i live just outside alford too...



haha sorry man! there's a lot of good stuff in our area if you're looking for places for your photos. if you look at my flickr, that has a lot of local places as well as some further afield. it's in my link on my signature.


----------



## c.bolland (Jun 16, 2009)

i'll have a browse

no worries mate. 

yeah i went to tullynestle church recently ... spooked me right threw.. well worth a visit though 


got a few places i want to go already.. 


..


----------



## SCL001 (Jun 17, 2009)

what a lovely house


----------

